# Problem whilst brushing



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Hi. I'm having a bit of a problem whilst trying to brush Archie, he constantly snaps at my fingers making it almost impossible. I've tried saying 'NO' in a stern voice, time out and distracting him with toys and treats but none work. 

I am concerned for when he needs to have a check at the vets or when taking him to a groomers that he won't stay still and may end up biting them.

Has anyone got any ideas of how I can prevent this?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi I have a similar problem with Dudley, he always mouthed/bit our hands whilst on him and it was the same with him attacking the brush. Everyday we give him some of his food or treats whilst stroking him and brushing him, he has got so much better now, actually learning to enjoy being stroked (even without food) although that could be his age now, he still tries to bite the brush though, but he does put up with it if i'm feeding him treats, I also hold the brush near him and hold a treat slightly away using the leave it command, he will still attack the brush if I don't have a treat but i'm hoping we'll get there in the end.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Perseverance I'm afraid. Do little and often and try to keep the experience a pleasure for him. Make sure you aren't pulling on his coat. Just even a minute or two to begin wih an build up but don't end the grooming because he is snapping at you, otherwise he will learn this behaviour gets you to leave him alone and that's the last thing you want. The trick is to ave a quick brush and try to end the session before he starts to get annoyed enough to snap.
You will probably feel the short grooming sessions aren't getting you anywhere coat wise but at this age it's much more important that he learns to be handled by humans.
Best of luck


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Are you brushing him on the floor? Oakley always did this as I think he thought it was a game & the brush was a toy. I now stand him on a small craft table that I have & he is much improved.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I agree with Maria, putting them on a table etc..was one of the best pieces of advice I received...made a huge difference with Betty. Can't say that she enjoys being brushed but tolerates it...I put a huge amount of effort in when she was a pup ....I would hate to think how she would be now if I hadn't !!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes - definitely the table is good advice - made all the difference, along with a firm voice!


----------



## cockapoo291 (May 28, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions, definitely going to try the table


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

On a table definitely helps and also stroking with your hand between strokes with the brush. It will get easier, I promise!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted is also much better with the table treatment, but will still attack the brush/hand if he can.
But when he goes to the groomers he's as good as gold, like wise the vet; so don't worry too much from that angle - they know which buttons to press with us.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip regarding using the table, I've just clipped bailey's underbelly and it was alot easier than him being on the floor, he often gets fed up of me trying to give him a brush or trim while him being on the floor and tries to get away from me( he doesn't get very far ) but I've found that while he's on the table he sits still as he's to high up to jump down yet, I will definitely have to invest in a grooming table when he gets bigger xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

What type of table are you all using? its just that at the moment I am trying to stop Dudley jumping up at any tables (especially the kitchen/dining one), so not sure it would be a good idea to put him on it but like the idea of trying to groom on one.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep table or worktop may help .. also light grooming in a relaxed situation, I can groom my dogs when having an evening cuddle  do it everyday to get him used to it may help .. lots of praise for good behaviour followed by a special treat .. if he nips etc, try not to turn it into a game .. I think the thing to remember here is you are in charge (pack leader) and these things need to be done to keep your dog in good condition .. I know all dogs are different and full appreciate some are easier to groom than others ... stick with it and he will learn  also by trying a little and often may help, all positive and quick rather than along battle when brushing ... keep us posted, I really hope it gets better xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Dawn how about a towel or blanket on your worktop this may help .. I have done this with my dogs .. a good level for grooming and stops my knees hurting on the floor


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

With Lucia it was finding the right flavored toothpaste (beef flavor not Chicken or others)
Then I started with letting her lick a small amount of her beef flavored toothpaste off of my finger. Eventually over the next few days I used my finger not only to deliver a small amount of the welcome toothpaste but to brush her teeth (finger tip toothbrush) for a very short period. Finally the traditional brush and a gradual increase in time brushing
Took a little time to get to the full brushing but now Lucia lets me brush her teeth anytime


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Definitely on a table, you can see what you're doing better and the dog is less likely to move. Go slow and steady and when they stand nicely without moving, nipping, even if only for a minute, offer a tiny training treat. Eventually the time between treats will extend. When I first started grooming Obi I was treating what felt like every few minutes and spent more time offering treats than actual grooming but now it's more like every 15 mins and he will stand nicely for a long time which is important when clipping/scissoring.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Top tips above. I'll just add, something that is non slip on the table helps. They need to feel secure. You could try a simple rubber bath mat, but not sure if it will sucker to your best table


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Maybe i'll try the worktop instead of the table - although maybe using the table could cure his jumping up at it -"oh you want a groom do you"! could maybe be a quick deterrent! at the moment I can only groom him while he is nibbling on a treat, the second its gone his teeth are on the brush, I do it everyday for a minute or two - about 6 treats (kibble mostly) long! must start with the doggy toothpaste soon as well, and then i'll have to think about nails....(do touch his feet regularly now, ok when dozy).


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie was a real brush chewer. She chewed one whilst I tried to groom with another. Not recommended. I did find a lot of the problems I had with her being unsettled and not liking grooming disappeared as soon as I put her on the table.

Lots of gentle talking a praise, treats inbetween and it soon comes together


----------



## holly bear (May 29, 2012)

to brush holly we use a raw hide chew cigar stick she chomps on this while we groom her ! probably cheating but i find this works and stops her trying to eat the brush !


----------

